# will it happen again



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

for about 3 to 4 months my reds were breeding around once a week or so, now they have stopped. will they start up again.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah, I had two pairs and they did the exact same thing. They breed for months on end like crazy then pause. They have a cycle.


----------

